# Kaufentscheidungs Hilfe - Gästepass gesucht.



## NimpiPie (16. Mai 2012)

Heho, ich suche für Diablo 3 einen Gästepass um eine Hilfe bei der Kaufentscheidung zu haben,
da ich selber finde das 50 Euro doch recht viel sind.

Würde mich über eine PM freuen.


----------



## Firun (16. Mai 2012)

Ich habe den anderen Thread wieder geöffnet , frag mich bitte nicht warum er geschlossen wurde .. .

Ich habe noch einen Gäste-Pass über wenn du ihn möchtest sag bescheid 

Allerdings muss ich diesen Thread hier jetzt schließen weil wir ja den Offiziellen oben haben, sorry wegen der Verwirrung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Mai 2012)

Dieser Thread ist wieder auf, da die Leute eigene Threads erstellen sollen.


----------



## NimpiPie (17. Mai 2012)

Danke für den Pass Firun, und für die Verwirrung hab ich wohl selbst gestiftet xD


----------



## Firun (17. Mai 2012)

Kein Problem, wie gesagt viel Spaß im Spiel


----------

